# due to start clomid but no af, have provera but what if got pregnant this mth



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Im so mixed up and anxious its driving me mad so thought id send this post

Well after having ovarian drilling/hsg/lap&dye for pcos on 9th july - no other probs - dp no probs
gyn decided to give me clomid to take this mth when i have a period if i havent got pregnant.

Im waiting to take provera if i dont have a period so i can start my clomid also im waiting to have a barium enema for my bowel disease and to do this i need to have a period.

9th july - My operation
13th july - 1st day of period
25th july - noticed cervical mucus changes
29th july - had positive ovulation test which means i must of ovulated within 36hrs

on day 31 of cycle today ive worked out ??

just read Olive's post ( CONGRATUATIONS  ) and this exactly why im unsure of how long im supposed to be waiting??


whats driving me mad is how long do you wait with no af and negative hpt??  

Nicky xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to your same question the other day on Peer Support...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107851.0

If you got a +ve OPK on 29 July then you would usually ovulate around 36 hours later which would be approx 30/31 July. Today is 12 August so assuming ovulation on 31 July then you would currently 12dpo.

A luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days long (it's a myth that always 14 days)...so I would try to wait to test until you're 18dpo. If no AF and still a -ve hpt at 18dpo then if I were you I would take the provera, but if you're concerned then phone to discuss with your consultant.

Hope that helps
Natasha


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Minxy

Hope your ok?

sorry didnt realised you'd replied  

Thanks so much for working this out for me, as ive not had cycles for years and unsure of the ovulation situation this has been great, although understandably anxious in general, you've made me feel alot better    

Id of rang my consultant but he's never there as he is medical director of the hospital and only the receptionist can answer certain questions, i tried in the week 3 times but he wasnt in and no one could give me advice - thankgod for fertility friends  

thanks again
xx


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi 

I've just been given Clomid and told if no AF by day 40 to ring GP for provera.  I don't think I've ovulated yet but will still do HPT before I take it.

I read a thread the other day where a lady took provera had no af 10 days after finishing it and then did a HPT which was positive!

Not sure what effect provera could have on a pregnancy.

Ashy


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Ashy

i also rang gyn and they said wait too and if no period ring and ask if i can take my provera 2 start my clomid - i have provera & clomid here in my house ready to take just cant yet  

It says in the provera leaflet do not take if you could be preg or are so i feel its best to wait although i cannot blame Olive as i no how she feels and if it wasnt for reading her post id of taken it by now too, especially with pcos when you dont know how long your cycle is.

i think its best to wait and see what happens in our situation although im confused and upset today as ive been spotting a very little brown stuff and has stopped now (lasted approx 5hrs) but im wondering if its too late for implantation bleeding - not sure if its all over for me  

take care and let me know what you do as looking at your dates your prob due to start provera/clomid the same time as me so let me know maybe we can go through it 2gether if want too

love Nicky xx


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Nicky

If I were you I would wait till the end of August to see if AF arrives.  If not I'd do a HPT and then if negative I'd ring and ask to start the Provera??

I just want to get on with it now but they said to wait until at least day 40 after last af - currently day 35.  Am going to Ireland for a couple of days next week and am off work until Tuesday after Bank Holiday so my wait (if I can!!!) until then to get the Provera from my GP - or may get it and be ready to take it that morning!

It would be good if we could be cycling together - I was really lucky on the Clomid last time and conceived DS on the 1st cycle - Consultant doesn't think I'll be as lucky this time!  

I keep thinking I should be grateful with the two healthy children I've got and shouldn't even be considering another baby.  We get along just fine now and feel that although I really long for another new born what if everything that we've got went wrong?  I know i could love another one as much as the two I've got - just aprehensive as to whether I/we will cope - emotionally and financially!  I see you've got three children so reading your signature made me feel a bit better.  I also see Mum's with three children in the street and that makes me feel better too!  I guess if I could fall naturally and didn't have to think about getting pregnant then it wouldn't make me think as much!

I'm waffling now and am supposed to be working before I go to work!

Hopefully catch up later.

Pauline


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Pauline

hope ur ok, sorry late replying but i couldnt remember which forum you'd  replyed to me on,
i must be losing it  

regardless to what ur consultant said at the end of the day many woman become pregnant on clomid and he doesnt no 100% that ur not going to be as lucky again,  i really do hope it does and i have my fingers crossed for you    

As for the situation with being grateful for children we already have, we are very grateful and have been lucky having our children especially naturally but i believe wether you have 1 or many more its still difficult as when a woman wants a baby, a woman wants a baby and thats that! I would always put a woman who has no children 1st as this has to be very difficult.

you need to remember many many woman have 3 or more children and yes i worried too if id manage emotionally/financially but also many many woman manage even on there own without a partner so stop worrying/feeling the way you do! if i want another child 4th one remember it cant be that bad  


as for my situation ;

Ive rang the fertility nurse today as im still getting bfn and still had only spotting 2days in total on/off although stopped 2day    

I think it is very unlikely like the fertility nurse said im pregnant this far gone in my cycle day 36/ 17dpo with bfn so i have been told i can take my provera today to bring on a bleed so i can start my clomid soon as i bleed, therfore im on the provera  

hopefully it wont be long before your on it too and wont be too far apart on our cycles  

hope to speak soon 
pm me if you like  

Nicky xx
 

ps; the lady u mentioned about the provera/BFP unfortunatly miscarried recently


----------

